#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Drilling Engineering: A Complete Well Planning Approach - Neal Adams

## BOUGHELOUM

Drilling Engineering: A Complete Well Planning Approach - Neal Adams



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Drilling Engineering: A Complete Well Planning Approach - Neal Adams

----------


## petroman44

Thx so much bro!!

----------


## davidwai

thank you BOUGHELOUM

----------


## petronpetro

Workover well control by  Neal Adams
 plz...!

----------

